# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Испытания.

## Гуру Бхакти

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Патита Павана прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны! Мне 56 лет и меня одолели хвори, которые следуют одна за другой. За последние годы было несколько операций и хронические болезни тоже не оставляют в покое. Скажите, пожалуйста, как следует правильно относиться к этим проблемам - как к очищению, как к испытаниям, которые посылает мне Кришна, или как к хорошему стимулу задуматься об уходе из этого материального мира? Ваша слуга - Гуру Бхакти даси.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Ачарьи говорят, что трудности надо воспринимать как испытания, а не как наказание. Нас всегда готовят к чему-то очень важному, а значит не надо впадать в уныние. Надо следовать наставлениям своего лечащего врача, но быть сконцентрированным на миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Тело все время нас отвелекает, стаскивая на уровень материи, а мы должны прилагать усилия, чтобы оставаться на уровне души. И это возможно только если мы в миссии. Старость благословенное время жизни, так как в старости человека легче слушают, доверяют его жизненному опыту, уважают, дают возможность высказаться, а значит мы можем сделать много всего полезного для Шрилы Прабхупады. Как только мы занимаем себя выполнением миссии, нас тут же приподымает над телесной платформой и мы становимся способными почувствовать себя вне тела. Тело само по себе, а мы сами по себе. Это то что позволит нам красиво прожить оставшиеся годы, сколько бы нам их Кришна не выделил!

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Спасибо Вам большое. Я постараюсь прочувствовать и реализовать то, что Вы мне написали. Харе Кришна - Ваша слуга - Гуру Бхакти даси.

----------

